# 2015 Hedge-o-ween photo contest.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We are now accepting entries for this years Hedge-o-ween contest, details on the contest page, linked below. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-v-2015.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Four have entered so far, check em out and enter if you can. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-v-2015.html


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Are their any restrictions? Can I be in the photos too or no?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

OscarTheHedgie said:


> Are their any restrictions? Can I be in the photos too or no?


As long as a hedgehog is in the photo it's ok, just no photoshop.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The entries are slowly coming in, up to 10 now.  Still plenty of time to get your hedgehog entered, check the contest page for details.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-v-2015.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I need more pictures!! Larry has the best contests in the world!!! But I still need to see more pictures!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

34 have entered!  Still plenty of time to get your hedgehog entered for a chance to win one of the nine prize packages. 
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-v-2015.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would hate to be a judge..........all of the pictures are fantastic!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

42 have entered so far, nine of those will win a prize package, very good odds at this point. The deadline(10/27) to enter is near. http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-v-2015.html


----------



## Mirabella (Sep 16, 2015)

OmGoodness - there are more than 80 entries and I am beside myself trying to decide which I like best.

(well...obviously I like my own the best but as far as creative cute pictures...OVERLOAD)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to vote for all your favorites, poll closes at midnight EST.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/hedge-o-ween-v-2015.html


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Number 96, Hedgy, is missing from the poll for me!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

FinnickHog said:


> Number 96, Hedgy, is missing from the poll for me!


#96 entered the contest 2 days late so they did not get entered in the poll.


----------

